# Stolen 1958 Chevy Convertible



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

Alright everyone we need everyones help here!A good friend of our car club got his car stolen today!Many of you might know him,his name is Alex Ruiz.He is a member of Style Car Club,he had a clean 1958 chevy convertible blue in color!If anybody knows or hears anything about it PLEASE call Marcos at (909)240-7012!or E-Mail me at [email protected] Thanks for your help!Pass the word!It was Stolen out of the garage at about 11am in Rancho Cucamonga Ca.!















 :thumbsdown: :tears:


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trucha-Marcos_@Dec 10 2009, 05:58 PM~15941450
> *Alright everyone we need everyones help here!A good friend of our car club got his car stolen today!Many of you might know him,his name is Alex Ruiz.He is a member of  Style Car Club,he had a clean 1958 chevy convertible blue in color!If anybody knows or hears anything about it PLEASE call Marcos at (909)240-7012!or E-Mail me at [email protected] Thanks for your help!Pass the word!
> 
> 
> ...


WOW bad ass car with rare options who ever stole it was a complete idiot


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trucha-Marcos_@Dec 10 2009, 05:58 PM~15941450
> *Alright everyone we need everyones help here!A good friend of our car club got his car stolen today!Many of you might know him,his name is Alex Ruiz.He is a member of  Style Car Club,he had a clean 1958 chevy convertible blue in color!If anybody knows or hears anything about it PLEASE call Marcos at (909)240-7012!or E-Mail me at [email protected] Thanks for your help!Pass the word!
> 
> 
> ...


You might want to post this in the lowrider general or post your rides section. Not alot of action in this area of the site.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

damn, that shit sucks homie, best of luck on finding it. my homies 61 rag was just stolen from here, san fernando valley too, some one dragged it from his back yard :angry:


----------



## sanjosefinest c.c (Oct 31, 2009)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trucha-Marcos_@Dec 10 2009, 07:58 PM~15941450
> *Alright everyone we need everyones help here!A good friend of our car club got his car stolen today!Many of you might know him,his name is Alex Ruiz.He is a member of  Style Car Club,he had a clean 1958 chevy convertible blue in color!If anybody knows or hears anything about it PLEASE call Marcos at (909)240-7012!or E-Mail me at [email protected] Thanks for your help!Pass the word!
> 
> 
> ...


damn that sucks  i hope its just someone lookin out for him. maybe his fam took it to the shop for some new goodies. i hope he gets her back alright.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

insurance company not gonna like his phone call!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

damn style has lost a few car to thieves haven't they? I remeber another 58 got jacked a few years back!


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

GOOD LUCK ON FINDING IT! FUCK THEM PUTOS!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## getsimpalas1960 (Feb 9, 2007)

That sucks hope you find her :angry:


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trucha-Marcos_@Dec 10 2009, 06:58 PM~15941450
> *Alright everyone we need everyones help here!A good friend of our car club got his car stolen today!Many of you might know him,his name is Alex Ruiz.He is a member of  Style Car Club,he had a clean 1958 chevy convertible blue in color!If anybody knows or hears anything about it PLEASE call Marcos at (909)240-7012!or E-Mail me at [email protected] Thanks for your help!Pass the word!
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: fucking cock suckers!!!!!!! damn dickless pieces of shit !!!!!! sorry to here about that!!! thats fucked up!!!!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

wow beautiful car hope he gets it back


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

how the hell does a car like this get stolen ? was he not home ? storyy time ,,,,,


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bumberent_@Dec 10 2009, 08:19 PM~15942476
> *how the hell does a car like this get stolen ? was he not home ? storyy time ,,,,,
> *


i hate to speculate but with a car like that, it almost has to be someone u know.


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 10 2009, 08:21 PM~15942506
> *i hate to speculate but with a car like that, it almost has to be someone u know.
> *



x1000000000000 somebody had to know ur exact schedule


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Where was it stolen from? City? Garage? Regardless its fucked up. I hope you guys find the car and the punks that stole it. Good luck


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 10 2009, 10:21 PM~15942506
> *i hate to speculate but with a car like that, it almost has to be someone u know.
> *



Yeah, no doubt. That's not a random crack head seizing the moment type of crime. That shit will be out of town/country REAL quick too. Hope it was insured well.


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

some ass whipe is probaly painting this car and tagging this car right now ,,,


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

That 58 is SUPER clean, sorry to hear that it was stolen. Here are a couple of shots that I took last year of it.



































If he needs pictures of it for his insurance, send me a PM and I'll email them. I have more shots showing the detail.


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 10 2009, 08:29 PM~15941844
> *damn, that shit sucks homie, best of luck on finding it. my homies 61 rag was just stolen from here, san fernando valley too, some one dragged it from his back yard :angry:
> *


Heard it was recovered. Good for him. Fuckin thieves :thumbsdown:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Dec 10 2009, 08:49 PM~15942857
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


I REMEMBER WHEN THAT CAR WAS GETTING BUILT........... 
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

hope you find the bitch ass punks and hope you get the car back 


its probably in a shipping container by now though


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:angry:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Dec 10 2009, 08:51 PM~15942883
> *hope you find the bitch ass punks and hope you get the car back
> its probably in a shipping container by now though
> *


 WE HOPE NOT :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: I REALY HOPE YOU FIND THE RIDE AND FUCK THE MOFOW THAT DID IT :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_THAT SUCKS _ :angry:


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:angry: :angry: :thumbsdown:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

How did it happen.. they break into the house or get it while it was parked somewhere????


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

anybody have word on this? man i could imagine how heartbreakin this shit is for the owner. my 64 is nothing like that 58 rag and i would be completely busted up! good luck homie! keep that head up!


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

It was stolen from his garage!Im not sure what city though,im trying to get more info and pics!Thanks!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trucha-Marcos_@Dec 11 2009, 12:07 AM~15944682
> *It was stolen from his garage!Im not sure what city though,im trying to get more info and pics!Thanks!!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


man if I walked into the garage and my shit was missing I would probably die of a heart attack.


----------



## blue ice rag 63 (Oct 24, 2009)

it could happen but a car like that have to be kept locked up in a garage with pad locks on it.i know i keep mines locked up in a garage with pad lock plus there are cameras around the house cant trust noone your closet homie be out to get u .hope he have good coverage.also investigate do u know someone whos building a 58??. bad ass car


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

fucking rats 

thats the 2nd 58 impala convertible thats been stolen this year i hope they can find it befor it get striped out 

if i had a 58 rag i woould invest on a low jack GPS-Thief-Track See where your vehicle is on your computer 
will good look ill keep my eyes open if i see this or parts in craglist and ebay


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 10 2009, 08:50 PM~15942874
> *Heard it was recovered. Good for him. Fuckin thieves :thumbsdown:
> *


IM GLAD THEY FOUND IT...


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

WILL ALSO KEEP YOUR EYES OPEN FOR THIS ONE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Dec 11 2009, 02:00 AM~15945604
> *WILL ALSO KEEP YOUR EYES OPEN FOR THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BETWEEN 5 AND 11? THATS NOT EVEN LATE! BOLD FUCKERS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 10 2009, 08:47 PM~15942051
> *insurance company not gonna like his phone call!
> *


AND THE FUCKED UP THING ABOUT THAT, THE INSURANCE COMPANY IS NOT GONNA WANT TO PAY UP SO EASILY SO THEY WILL GO AFTER HIS BANK RECORDS, FINANCIAL STANDINGS, SEE IF HE TRIED TO BUY A HOUSE, GET A LOAN LATELY OR TRIED TO SELL IT, BASICALLY MAKING THIS POOR GUY (THE OWNER) FEEL LIKE A PIECE OF SHIT WHEN HE'S REALLY THE VICTIM! INSURANCE COMPANIES WILL INVESTIGATE HOMEBOY TO MAKE SURE ITS NOT A FRAUD JUST TO COVER THEIR ASS, THEN HOPEFULLY BY THE GRACE OF GOD, THEY FINALLY PAY OUT. 

GOD DAMN INSURANCE COMPANIES CAN BE WORSE THAN THE THIEVES SOMETIMES . :uh: TOO MANY FAKE INSURANCE CLAIMS FUCKED IT UP FOR THE COMMON GUY.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 11 2009, 01:15 AM~15945658
> *AND THE FUCKED UP THING ABOUT THAT, THE INSURANCE COMPANY IS NOT GONNA WANT TO PAY UP SO EASILY SO THEY WILL GO AFTER HIS BANK RECORDS, FINANCIAL STANDINGS, SEE IF HE TRIED TO BUY A HOUSE, GET A LOAN LATELY OR TRIED TO SELL IT, BASICALLY MAKING THIS POOR GUY (THE OWNER) FEEL LIKE A PIECE OF SHIT WHEN HE'S REALLY THE VICTIM! INSURANCE COMPANIES WILL INVESTIGATE HOMEBOY TO MAKE SURE ITS NOT A FRAUD JUST TO COVER THEIR ASS, THEN HOPEFULLY BY THE GRACE OF GOD, THEY FINALLY PAY OUT.
> 
> GOD DAMN INSURANCE COMPANIES CAN BE WORSE THAN THE THIEVES SOMETIMES . :uh:  TOO MANY FAKE INSURANCE CLAIMS FUCKED IT UP FOR THE COMMON GUY.
> *


DAMMM SKIM THATS SOME SHIT BUT GOOD INFO :0


----------



## 82gbody rider (Oct 7, 2008)

damn that is some fucked up shit...best of luck to you i hope you get it back and the madafuckers who did it get what they deserve :angry: :guns: :guns:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

thats some fucked up shit! hope everything works out! :angry:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

can any one say insurance job????? :biggrin:
:twak: i cant believe i said that, alex is a cool cat hope he gets it back in one piece if he hasnt already gotten it back... i know if it was me i would be already looking for a defence attorney just in case i found the theives :machinegun:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 11 2009, 01:15 AM~15945658
> *AND THE FUCKED UP THING ABOUT THAT, THE INSURANCE COMPANY IS NOT GONNA WANT TO PAY UP SO EASILY SO THEY WILL GO AFTER HIS BANK RECORDS, FINANCIAL STANDINGS, SEE IF HE TRIED TO BUY A HOUSE, GET A LOAN LATELY OR TRIED TO SELL IT, BASICALLY MAKING THIS POOR GUY (THE OWNER) FEEL LIKE A PIECE OF SHIT WHEN HE'S REALLY THE VICTIM! INSURANCE COMPANIES WILL INVESTIGATE HOMEBOY TO MAKE SURE ITS NOT A FRAUD JUST TO COVER THEIR ASS, THEN HOPEFULLY BY THE GRACE OF GOD, THEY FINALLY PAY OUT.
> 
> GOD DAMN INSURANCE COMPANIES CAN BE WORSE THAN THE THIEVES SOMETIMES . :uh:  TOO MANY FAKE INSURANCE CLAIMS FUCKED IT UP FOR THE COMMON GUY.
> *


speak on it my brotha speak on it... staight up truth here...

hope homie gets it back soon... gl


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

and if they found out it was at pomona a few times they will see that as trying to sell it. insurance never wants to pay on something like this even if he has haggerty they will stall hire investigators etc etc before they shell out 100k. Then they will drop him and getting insurance is gonna be a bitch next t ime and alot of money.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

HOPE THEY CATCH THE BASTARDS.


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 11 2009, 12:57 AM~15945594
> *IM GLAD THEY FOUND IT...
> *


so the blue one was recovered?? was anything done to it...always board your garage windows up!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Dec 11 2009, 10:50 AM~15947520
> *so the blue one was recovered?? was anything done to it...always board your garage windows up!!!
> *


*no, it was the 61 rag that was mentioned at the begining of this topic was found last week. not the 58*


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 11 2009, 04:15 AM~15945658
> *AND THE FUCKED UP THING ABOUT THAT, THE INSURANCE COMPANY IS NOT GONNA WANT TO PAY UP SO EASILY SO THEY WILL GO AFTER HIS BANK RECORDS, FINANCIAL STANDINGS, SEE IF HE TRIED TO BUY A HOUSE, GET A LOAN LATELY OR TRIED TO SELL IT, BASICALLY MAKING THIS POOR GUY (THE OWNER) FEEL LIKE A PIECE OF SHIT WHEN HE'S REALLY THE VICTIM! INSURANCE COMPANIES WILL INVESTIGATE HOMEBOY TO MAKE SURE ITS NOT A FRAUD JUST TO COVER THEIR ASS, THEN HOPEFULLY BY THE GRACE OF GOD, THEY FINALLY PAY OUT.
> 
> GOD DAMN INSURANCE COMPANIES CAN BE WORSE THAN THE THIEVES SOMETIMES . :uh:  TOO MANY FAKE INSURANCE CLAIMS FUCKED IT UP FOR THE COMMON GUY.
> *


x2 they did this to me on a daily driver!!!! :angry:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

How can you not have a lo-jack on something like this?


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

Just to make it clear the blue 58 was not found yet!We are still looking out for any info on it.Thanks!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Where was it taken from?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear this. That's fukd up and I hope they find it. Its a very beautiful car.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

DAMN!!! I HAD HEARD OF A 58 RAG GETTING STOLEN A FEW DAYS BACK , BUT I DIDN'T KNOW IT WAS ALEX'S EIGHT..... THAT REALLY SUCKS, I CAN'T IMAGINE WHAT THAT FEELS LIKE, GOOD LUCK TO HIM ON FINDING IT.


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Damn thats fucked up to see that a car like was stolen. Knowing he put all his hard work and time into that car for some sorry ass fool that cant afford shit has to steal it........ To the person who stole it " *U AINT SHIT AND THE FLIES KNOW IT* "


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

The car was stolen out of his garage in Rancho Cucamonga Ca.at about 11am yesterday December 10!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

It is defenitley someone he knows :angry: Or they are some brave MuthaF#%kas to this in the morning :angry:


----------



## slamD59 (Mar 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trucha-Marcos_@Dec 10 2009, 07:58 PM~15941450
> *Alright everyone we need everyones help here!A good friend of our car club got his car stolen today!Many of you might know him,his name is Alex Ruiz.He is a member of  Style Car Club,he had a clean 1958 chevy convertible blue in color!If anybody knows or hears anything about it PLEASE call Marcos at (909)240-7012!or E-Mail me at [email protected] Thanks for your help!Pass the word!It was Stolen out of the garage at about 11am in Rancho Cucamonga Ca.!
> 
> 
> ...


   fukin thieves


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

> *Just to make it clear the blue 58 was not found yet!We are still looking out for any info on it.Thanks*



This is truely Fucked up ! I hope the idiot try's stripping it and the jake stand gives out on him well he's under the car.


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY 818 (Sep 2, 2009)

Dam thats fucked up!!!!! they stole my boys trailer last week!!!!! WTF is going on?????? They need to find these dumb bastards and :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## angryman83 (Nov 16, 2009)

Question: about how much $ is a lo-jack system?


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by angryman83_@Dec 11 2009, 08:42 PM~15954473
> *Question: about how much $ is a lo-jack system?
> *



good question 
but i have to say http://www.forcetracker.org/
it can track it anywhere out of state or counrty its a chip they install in your ride 
i belive its= runs 800 bucks one time fee but theres others out there


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by angryman83_@Dec 12 2009, 03:42 AM~15954473
> *Question: about how much $ is a lo-jack system?
> *


lojack or even a GPS trackin system i seen em for as low as 30 bucks a monthes.

either ways it had to be a inside job, some one that knows your schedule or been watching every move u make for the last week or so.

surprised the neighbors didn't see anything.

cars like that don't seem like they would be easy to drive off with,or even put on a trialer not like a honda or so.
broad day lite, something doesn't seem right.

some 1 knows something.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

good lucc................ sweet ride


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 11 2009, 01:15 AM~15945658
> *AND THE FUCKED UP THING ABOUT THAT, THE INSURANCE COMPANY IS NOT GONNA WANT TO PAY UP SO EASILY SO THEY WILL GO AFTER HIS BANK RECORDS, FINANCIAL STANDINGS, SEE IF HE TRIED TO BUY A HOUSE, GET A LOAN LATELY OR TRIED TO SELL IT, BASICALLY MAKING THIS POOR GUY (THE OWNER) FEEL LIKE A PIECE OF SHIT WHEN HE'S REALLY THE VICTIM! INSURANCE COMPANIES WILL INVESTIGATE HOMEBOY TO MAKE SURE ITS NOT A FRAUD JUST TO COVER THEIR ASS, THEN HOPEFULLY BY THE GRACE OF GOD, THEY FINALLY PAY OUT.
> 
> GOD DAMN INSURANCE COMPANIES CAN BE WORSE THAN THE THIEVES SOMETIMES . :uh:  TOO MANY FAKE INSURANCE CLAIMS FUCKED IT UP FOR THE COMMON GUY.
> *


fucked up thing id that i think he just opened up his own buisness not to long ago so i hope that doesnt effect the outcome.... :uh:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

dame hope u find it nice 58 seen it traffic car show good luck


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trucha-Marcos_@Dec 10 2009, 06:58 PM~15941450
> *Alright everyone we need everyones help here!A good friend of our car club got his car stolen today!Many of you might know him,his name is Alex Ruiz.He is a member of  Style Car Club,he had a clean 1958 chevy convertible blue in color!If anybody knows or hears anything about it PLEASE call Marcos at (909)240-7012!or E-Mail me at [email protected] Thanks for your help!Pass the word!It was Stolen out of the garage at about 11am in Rancho Cucamonga Ca.!
> 
> 
> ...


ALEX IS OFFERING A $5,000 REWARD.


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

$5000 Reward!!!!!Come on everyone keep your ears open lets find this mans car!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

This sucks! :angry: That is a beautiful car! Hope it comes back home to Alex.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trucha-Marcos_@Dec 10 2009, 06:58 PM~15941450
> *Alright everyone we need everyones help here!A good friend of our car club got his car stolen today!Many of you might know him,his name is Alex Ruiz.He is a member of  Style Car Club,he had a clean 1958 chevy convertible blue in color!If anybody knows or hears anything about it PLEASE call Marcos at (909)240-7012!or E-Mail me at [email protected] Thanks for your help!Pass the word!It was Stolen out of the garage at about 11am in Rancho Cucamonga Ca.!
> 
> 
> ...


thats my homie alexs impala i feell for him i would be crying if my baby got stolen but his car was the baddest rag around i hope they find it sorry alex


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Dec 11 2009, 01:32 PM~15949484
> *It is defenitley someone he knows :angry: Or they are some brave MuthaF#%kas to this in the morning :angry:
> *


yeah these mother fuckers got alot of balls to jack it if they found them i would tell the cop to give me a couple of min's with them and beat the shit out of them :angry:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

alex is a cool guy and i hope they find it all together i would cry if they stole my 67 impala but my impala is not like a 58 rag sorry alex to hear that my heart dropped when martin told me hope they find these punk ass losers :angry:


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THAT RANFLA IT LOOK BAD ASS HOPE TO FIND IT SOON


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 12 2009, 04:13 PM~15961583
> *yeah these mother fuckers got alot of balls to jack it if they found them i would tell the cop to give me a couple of min's with them and fuck the shit out of them :angry:
> *


DAMN!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

thats why I have an alarm on m garage and no windows!


----------



## Tweak727 (Nov 28, 2009)

damn that sucks  i hope its just someone lookin out for him. maybe his fam took it to the shop for some new goodies. 
 track down Chip Foose he might have that shit! :dunno: :x: wish you luck on getting it back homie, nice f-ing car..........................................................TTT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967+Dec 12 2009, 05:13 PM~15961583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

what do you do with a car like that when you steal it?

fuckin idiots!


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 11 2009, 01:15 AM~15945658
> *AND THE FUCKED UP THING ABOUT THAT, THE INSURANCE COMPANY IS NOT GONNA WANT TO PAY UP SO EASILY SO THEY WILL GO AFTER HIS BANK RECORDS, FINANCIAL STANDINGS, SEE IF HE TRIED TO BUY A HOUSE, GET A LOAN LATELY OR TRIED TO SELL IT, BASICALLY MAKING THIS POOR GUY (THE OWNER) FEEL LIKE A PIECE OF SHIT WHEN HE'S REALLY THE VICTIM! INSURANCE COMPANIES WILL INVESTIGATE HOMEBOY TO MAKE SURE ITS NOT A FRAUD JUST TO COVER THEIR ASS, THEN HOPEFULLY BY THE GRACE OF GOD, THEY FINALLY PAY OUT.
> 
> GOD DAMN INSURANCE COMPANIES CAN BE WORSE THAN THE THIEVES SOMETIMES . :uh:  TOO MANY FAKE INSURANCE CLAIMS FUCKED IT UP FOR THE COMMON GUY.
> *


I HOPE LIKE HELL THESE INSURANCE COMPANIES HAVE GOTTEN BETTER SINCE MY LO LO CAR JACKIN IN 04 ,I WENT THROUGH HELL TRYING TO GET PAID 4 MY LOSS :angry:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 12 2009, 08:07 PM~15962856
> *what do you do with a car like that when you steal it?
> 
> fuckin idiots!
> *


Yeah I'm thinking the only thing the lames could do is part it out.i'd be looking out for 58 parts


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 12 2009, 08:07 PM~15962856
> *what do you do with a car like that when you steal it?
> 
> fuckin idiots!
> *


MOST OF THE TIMES THEY CHANGE THE VINS # WITH 1 THATS A PROJECT AND TRY TO PASS IT OFF LIKE THAT , SOME GET SOLD OVER SEAS TO CAR COLLECTORS , ITS NOT THAT HARD TO MAKE A STOLEN CAR INTO A LEGIT 1 IF U KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING !!!


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trucha-Marcos_@Dec 10 2009, 06:58 PM~15941450
> *Alright everyone we need everyones help here!A good friend of our car club got his car stolen today!Many of you might know him,his name is Alex Ruiz.He is a member of  Style Car Club,he had a clean 1958 chevy convertible blue in color!If anybody knows or hears anything about it PLEASE call Marcos at (909)240-7012!or E-Mail me at [email protected] Thanks for your help!Pass the word!It was Stolen out of the garage at about 11am in Rancho Cucamonga Ca.!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 holy fuck....thats one of the baddest 58s ive seen...inform border patrol cus you wont be able to drive that locally for too long without being seen...sorry to hear that bro :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

INSIDE JOB = SOMEONE HE KNOWS HAS TO BE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 12 2009, 06:13 PM~15961583
> *yeah these mother fuckers got alot of balls to jack it if they found them i would tell the cop to give me a couple of min's with them and fuck the shit out of them :angry:
> *


 :scrutinize: :ugh: :barf:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trucha-Marcos_@Dec 10 2009, 06:58 PM~15941450
> *Alright everyone we need everyones help here!A good friend of our car club got his car stolen today!Many of you might know him,his name is Alex Ruiz.He is a member of  Style Car Club,he had a clean 1958 chevy convertible blue in color!If anybody knows or hears anything about it PLEASE call Marcos at (909)240-7012!or E-Mail me at [email protected] Thanks for your help!Pass the word!It was Stolen out of the garage at about 11am in Rancho Cucamonga Ca.!
> 
> 
> ...


one of the baddest 58s out there.good luck hope you get it back


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 12 2009, 06:13 PM~15961583
> *yeah these mother fuckers got alot of balls to jack it if they found them i would tell the cop to give me a couple of min's with them and fuck the shit out of them :angry:
> *


ON SOME PULP FICTION/AMERICAN ME SHIT


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

Someone in his neighborhood had to see something... If someone saw it rolling down the street, it's an inside job or a friend gone hater!!! / If it was trailer'd or flatbed'd, someone was watching your every move!!! I'd be checking local shops to see if anyone has video footage... You'd be amazed how they catch criminals now a days... It had to be on the streets to get away... Just my Opinion... :dunno:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

wow you got to be a idiot let alone heartless to steal that joint... you cant steal the very best of anything its too recognizable! Keepin my eyes peeled in the NW for you man


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 13 2009, 12:43 AM~15965499
> *ON SOME PULP FICTION/AMERICAN ME SHIT
> *


lol i meant beat the shit out of them lol :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 13 2009, 01:37 AM~15965769
> *lol i meant beat the shit out of them lol :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

heartbreaking story.  

good luck with the search - i'll pass word through out the club and friends.


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

The cops were called when it was being stolen but the cops took forever to get there and thats that the car got stuck when they were puting it on the truck and the guys were wearing masks! :angry: :angry:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trucha-Marcos_@Dec 13 2009, 03:41 PM~15968451
> *The cops were called when it was being stolen but the cops took forever to get there and thats that the car got stuck when they were puting it on the truck and the guys were wearing masks! :angry:  :angry:
> *


inside job :angry:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trucha-Marcos_@Dec 10 2009, 07:58 PM~15941450
> *Alright everyone we need everyones help here!A good friend of our car club got his car stolen today!Many of you might know him,his name is Alex Ruiz.He is a member of  Style Car Club,he had a clean 1958 chevy convertible blue in color!If anybody knows or hears anything about it PLEASE call Marcos at (909)240-7012!or E-Mail me at [email protected] Thanks for your help!Pass the word!It was Stolen out of the garage at about 11am in Rancho Cucamonga Ca.!
> 
> 
> ...


That's messed up, we'll keep our eyes open here in North Texas.. Hope he had a Hagerty's Ins policey on that rides..


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trucha-Marcos_@Dec 13 2009, 08:41 PM~15968451
> *The cops were called when it was being stolen but the cops took forever to get there and thats that the car got stuck when they were puting it on the truck and the guys were wearing masks! :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 10 2009, 08:21 PM~15942506
> *i hate to speculate but with a car like that, it almost has to be someone u know.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Dec 12 2009, 08:19 PM~15962961
> *MOST OF THE TIMES THEY CHANGE THE VINS # WITH 1 THATS A PROJECT AND TRY TO PASS IT OFF LIKE THAT , SOME GET SOLD OVER SEAS TO CAR COLLECTORS , ITS NOT THAT HARD TO MAKE A STOLEN CAR INTO A LEGIT 1 IF U KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING !!!
> *


THATS WHY I KEEP MY RIDE AT A SECURE STORAGE I WOULNT WANT SOMETHING LIKE THAT TO HAPPEN TO ME


----------



## 70true (Jun 17, 2007)

if u find them fools ill break their knees with a bat for a small fee :biggrin: :guns:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 70true_@Dec 14 2009, 03:35 AM~15974963
> *if u find them fools ill break their knees with a bat for a small fee  :biggrin:  :guns:
> *


I'D DO IT FOR FREE


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

man, if my shit got stolen i could only hope my wife had chip foose from overhaulin take it....


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

http://www.dailybulletin.com/ci_13979778?source=rss_viewed


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

HOW DO THEY KNOW THEY WHERE TWO HISPANIC MALES IN THERE 20'S IF THEY WHERE WEARING MASKS?


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

damn this has to suck. i would be going crazy right now. i hope they catch the ass holes that did this.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

it will turn up soon...best of luck!


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Dec 14 2009, 11:39 AM~15977330
> *HOW DO THEY KNOW THEY WHERE TWO HISPANIC MALES IN THERE 20'S IF THEY WHERE WEARING MASKS?
> *


LOL


----------



## HardTimes92 (Mar 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Dec 14 2009, 12:39 PM~15977330
> *HOW DO THEY KNOW THEY WHERE TWO HISPANIC MALES IN THERE 20'S IF THEY WHERE WEARING MASKS?
> *


"The thieves were described as two Hispanic men in their 20s. They were seen driving a white pickup." 
Just to clear things up lol :biggrin: good luck finding this beautiful car


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HardTimes92_@Dec 14 2009, 12:22 PM~15977700
> *"The thieves were described as two Hispanic men in their 20s. They were seen driving a white pickup."
> Just to clear things up lol  :biggrin: good luck finding this beautiful car
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I SHOULD HAVE READ THE WHOLE THING I JUST SKIMMED THRU IT.


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:angry:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

time for a house garage alarm, and a hidden toggle switch to the distributor, and if that don't work a big flippin rotty


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 12 2009, 05:13 PM~15961583
> *yeah these mother fuckers got alot of balls to jack it if they found them i would tell the cop to give me a couple of min's with them and fuck the shit out of them :angry:
> *


Damn!!!!! Homie want's to go 2012 on them buttholes :ugh: LOL!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Dec 14 2009, 02:12 PM~15979281
> *Damn!!!!! Homie want's to go 2012 on them buttholes :ugh: LOL!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 14 2009, 08:50 AM~15975852
> *I'D DO IT FOR FREE
> *


X2


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Dec 14 2009, 11:06 AM~15976442
> *man, if my shit got stolen i could only hope my wife had chip foose from overhaulin take it....
> *


dam i hope not he fucks lowriders up.


----------



## ColorMePrinting (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trucha-Marcos_@Dec 10 2009, 06:58 PM~15941450
> *Alright everyone we need everyones help here!A good friend of our car club got his car stolen today!Many of you might know him,his name is Alex Ruiz.He is a member of  Style Car Club,he had a clean 1958 chevy convertible blue in color!If anybody knows or hears anything about it PLEASE call Marcos at (909)240-7012!or E-Mail me at [email protected] Thanks for your help!Pass the word!It was Stolen out of the garage at about 11am in Rancho Cucamonga Ca.!
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: *THAT SUCKS !!!!!!!!!!* :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:angry: :thumbsdown: :angry:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Dec 14 2009, 12:19 PM~15977132
> *http://www.dailybulletin.com/ci_13979778?source=rss_viewed
> *


$188,000 :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

188k man someones gonna pay off their house!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Dec 14 2009, 12:06 PM~15976442
> *man, if my shit got stolen i could only hope my wife had chip foose from overhaulin take it....
> *


right but what would chip do to a mint 58 ... nothing !

i'm gonna keep an eye out too .


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 11 2009, 02:15 AM~15945658
> *AND THE FUCKED UP THING ABOUT THAT, THE INSURANCE COMPANY IS NOT GONNA WANT TO PAY UP SO EASILY SO THEY WILL GO AFTER HIS BANK RECORDS, FINANCIAL STANDINGS, SEE IF HE TRIED TO BUY A HOUSE, GET A LOAN LATELY OR TRIED TO SELL IT, BASICALLY MAKING THIS POOR GUY (THE OWNER) FEEL LIKE A PIECE OF SHIT WHEN HE'S REALLY THE VICTIM! INSURANCE COMPANIES WILL INVESTIGATE HOMEBOY TO MAKE SURE ITS NOT A FRAUD JUST TO COVER THEIR ASS, THEN HOPEFULLY BY THE GRACE OF GOD, THEY FINALLY PAY OUT.
> 
> GOD DAMN INSURANCE COMPANIES CAN BE WORSE THAN THE THIEVES SOMETIMES . :uh:  TOO MANY FAKE INSURANCE CLAIMS FUCKED IT UP FOR THE COMMON GUY.
> *


Hagerty's is pretty good on this kind of stuff... I've had 3 accident over the last 4 years and they've paid me over $45k, I know that's not a lot compared to the value of a 58 Impala but I've never been questioned about any them..


----------



## sjrider71 (Jun 20, 2007)

damn homie this is some fucked up shit. i no if my 4 was jacked i would have a heat attack but a mint 58 vert. good luck on getting it back. i think i would want the car rather than the money. :banghead:


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 14 2009, 08:50 AM~15975852
> *I'D DO IT FOR FREE
> *


x2


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

too badfor this loss. hope he finds it.


----------



## Big Time (Aug 15, 2004)

Talk about bad luck; didn't they steal his 56 rag about 2 years ago? Of course the insurance company is gonna investigate... I pray he get's it back.


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 15 2009, 12:49 AM~15985466
> *188k man someones gonna pay off their house!
> *


Not if that amount wasn't the AGREED APPRAISAL AMOUNT by him and the Insurance Company!!! If not, he might get Boned with THE REPLACEMENT VALUE! Which could still be a good amount of CASH.
I just saw a super tight all Black, Frame off VERT sell on Barrett Jackson for $50K. I was like WTF! :0


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big Time_@Dec 15 2009, 03:54 PM~15990831
> *Talk about bad luck; didn't they steal his 56 rag about 2 years ago? Of course the insurance company is gonna investigate... I pray he get's it back.
> 
> 
> ...


What, this is the 2nd ride he has had stolen? :uh: 
Did they ever find the other ride?
I can't believe he didn't have Lo-Jack on the 58! :0


----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 13 2009, 12:37 AM~15965769
> *lol i meant beat the shit out of them lol :biggrin:
> *


 That's just straight out nasty. 
:banghead: We need to talk my friend. LOL :loco:


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:angry: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

:nicoderm: that ain't good


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badex63_@Dec 15 2009, 07:02 PM~15992567
> *That's just straight out nasty.
> :banghead: We need to talk my friend. LOL :loco:
> *


lol this fool i said beat the shit the out of them loc dogg


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

naw thats not what u said thats why it was quoted for truth


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 15 2009, 10:03 AM~15986989
> *Hagerty's is pretty good on this kind of stuff... I've had 3 accident over the last 4 years and they've paid me over $45k, I know that's not a lot compared to the value of a 58 Impala but I've never been questioned about any them..
> *


yeah but *an accident VS. a straight up dissapearance?* policy over $100 grand? how much you wanna bet they will investigate.
I have Hagerty on my cars too. I have a 30k policy now and I know they are right on the money when it comes to fixing any damages. They should be, they are a good company.

They may not sweat you when your pride and joy gets fucked up when a tree fell on it but Im sure its a little different reaction when you tell them that bitch is missing.
I just hope it works out for the guy.


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

:tears: 
Hope it's found in one piece


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Time_@Dec 15 2009, 02:54 PM~15990831
> *Talk about bad luck; didn't they steal his 56 rag about 2 years ago? Of course the insurance company is gonna investigate... I pray he get's it back.
> 
> 
> ...



wink wink... I got a homeboy that got sweated big time for insurance fraud.. I don't think he ever got paid either.. it was either walk away or get charges pressed..


----------



## badex63 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 16 2009, 07:32 PM~16003805
> *lol this fool i said beat the shit the out of them loc dogg
> *


 just replying to your first message my friend; I know you adjusted your comment, but the 1st comment like I said, "that's nasty".
:barf: it's ok I forgive you. :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

If someone stole sumthin like this from me I would start looking within my family this was a calculated theft , well thought out ,sad to see this shit though ,


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

1bad-azz cadi, red22, Z3dr0ck, BRAVO
:wave: :wave:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Someone may have already suggested this, but I'm thinking a car like this would be noticed pretty easy in the digital age. There is a possibility that this ride is getting shipped overseas. I dont know if there is anyone who specializes in exporting lowriders to japan,etc,but I would check that out.

a finished 58 rag just isnt somthing someone steals and plans on being seen around the state and not being noticed!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trucha-Marcos_@Dec 13 2009, 02:41 PM~15968451
> *The cops were called when it was being stolen but the cops took forever to get there and thats that the car got stuck when they were puting it on the truck and the guys were wearing masks! :angry:  :angry:
> *


who called the cops?


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

That sucks that someone saw it getting stolen and they still didn't get stopped. When I was in high scholl some douche bags stole my El Camino from the school parking lot. One of the cafeteria workers saw it happening but was too scared to call security or the cops. She finally did after they were gone but couldn't even tell them what kind of car it was. Not like looseing a 58 drop but when you are in high school making minimum wage an 81 El Camino on roadsters was a major loss.  I got it back but no rims, stereo system etc. :angry:


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

:angry: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

still no word? damn :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how long until the insurance company would pay out? i remember my pops truck got stolen it was like 2 months before they cut the check, and the truck was never found to this day.probably chopped up cuz it was dam clean.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Dec 15 2009, 04:41 PM~15991248
> *What, this is the 2nd ride he has had stolen? :uh:
> Did they ever find the other ride?
> I can't believe he didn't have Lo-Jack on the 58! :0
> *


x2. No offense to the homie here, but i hope he learns his lesson. how the fuck u gunna have a car worth that much money and not drop 1000$ on lo-jack? my fucking truck has a lo jack for cryin out loud.. 

if ur driving around in a flashy ass whip (which most of us on here are, with our candied out low lows) then its and obligation for us to make sure it has top notch security, whether inside the garage or out on the streets. 

but seriously, even if he didnt protect his car very well its still sooo fucked up this had to happen. :angry:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2009, 05:46 PM~16032307
> *how long until the insurance company would pay out? i remember my pops truck got stolen it was like 2 months before they cut the check, and the truck was never found to this day.probably chopped up cuz it was dam clean.
> *


I THINK IT DEPENDS ON WHO YOUR INSURANCE PROVIDER IS, BUT I THINK ITS LIKE AFTER A MONTH AND THEY CUT THE CHECK.


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

Hmmm after reading all this and realizing this was his 2nd ride that was immaculate and rare as can be he let it get taken from him twice!! shit i guess its tru when in his case its just not meant to be,, good luck on finding it in 1 piece tho.



u got 2 be kidding me,, 2 old school verts fully built stolen :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn he had two badass rides stolen what a drag oh and I'd take the 56 over the 58 :biggrin: I hope he gets it all figured out


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 19 2009, 06:46 PM~16032307
> *how long until the insurance company would pay out? i remember my pops truck got stolen it was like 2 months before they cut the check, and the truck was never found to this day.probably chopped up cuz it was dam clean.
> *


Most Insurance Companies Policy is to wait for a full 30 days until the AGREED AMOUNT will be cut out on a check. They have to by law in the state of Ca give the police and investigators a chance to do their job before any money is given or even discussed. 

In those 30 days, if the insurance company suggest FOUL PLAY, they can issue an extension to so called continue their investigation, and come up with what they feel really happened to the vehicle. If you get caught in a SCAM, YOUR FUCKED!!! They are pressing charges like no other now adays...


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Dec 19 2009, 09:44 PM~16034201
> *Most Insurance Companies Policy is to wait for a full 30 days until the AGREED AMOUNT will be cut out on a check. They have to by law in the state of Ca give the police and investigators a chance to do their job before any money is given or even discussed.
> 
> In those 30 days, if the insurance company suggest FOUL PLAY, they can issue an extension to so called continue their investigation, and come up with what they feel really happened to the vehicle. If you get caught in a SCAM, YOUR FUCKED!!! They are pressing charges like no other now adays...*


 :uh: thats fine by me...keep our rates in check!


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

they had time to load it on a trailer wtf


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

THAT SHIT IS IN MEXICO NOW.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

takes at least 30 days if the cars not recovered in 30 days then they start investigating and doing there thing. Usually better if they find it a few days later stripped or whatever cuz then they know they have to pay you. In this case the car wont be found im sure so it will take a few months and ALOT of investigating they are going to dig into his financials friends and see if he had ever tried to sell it anywhere like the swap meet. Its very intensive and they will press you maybe even make you take a lie detector. If they suspect foul play it can go to court and he will need a lawyer. I know a guy who had to go through it wasn't fun!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 20 2009, 04:58 PM~16039211
> *takes at least 30 days if the cars not recovered in 30 days then they start investigating and doing there thing. Usually better if they find it a few days later stripped or whatever cuz then they know they have to pay you. In this case the car wont be found im sure so it will take a few months and ALOT of investigating they are going to dig into his financials friends and see if he had ever tried to sell it anywhere like the swap meet. Its very intensive and they will press you maybe even make you take a lie detector. If they suspect foul play it can go to court and he will need a lawyer. I know a guy who had to go through it wasn't fun!
> *


damn that sux


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 20 2009, 03:58 PM~16039211
> *takes at least 30 days if the cars not recovered in 30 days then they start investigating and doing there thing. Usually better if they find it a few days later stripped or whatever cuz then they know they have to pay you. In this case the car wont be found im sure so it will take a few months and ALOT of investigating they are going to dig into his financials friends and see if he had ever tried to sell it anywhere like the swap meet. Its very intensive and they will press you maybe even make you take a lie detector. If they suspect foul play it can go to court and he will need a lawyer. I know a guy who had to go through it wasn't fun!
> *


it will come back out give it a year or two and it will be out with different vin tags and color :0


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Dec 20 2009, 11:41 AM~16037691
> *THAT SHIT IS IN MEXICO NOW.
> *


_My money is on either one, it's disassembled and in boxes and shipped out or two it's in a shipping container and has left the country.
Either way this sucks._ :angry:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 20 2009, 08:39 AM~16036655
> *:uh: thats fine by me...keep our rates in check!
> *


x58


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

2 Impalas stolen from the same person :0 Investigators gonna be on it like stink on shit.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Dec 20 2009, 11:44 PM~16043291
> *2 Impalas stolen from the same person :0  Investigators gonna be on it like stink on shit.
> *


the other was a 56 belair convertible right


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elcoshiloco_@Dec 20 2009, 11:44 PM~16043291
> *2 Impalas stolen from the same person :0  Investigators gonna be on it like stink on shit.
> *


damn


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

damn thatssum cold ass shit homie. they will be watching you holmes.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

nothing huh? she's chopped up by now for sure


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

at the east l.a. parade my impala in the backround his wife took the pic


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2009, 11:46 PM~16043318
> *the other was a 56 belair convertible right
> *


ANYBODY HAS PICS OF THE 56?AND I WENT CRAZY WHEN THEY STOLD MY HOPPER AND IT WAS JUST A CUTTY.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 25 2009, 02:46 AM~16085461
> *ANYBODY HAS PICS OF THE 56?AND I WENT CRAZY WHEN THEY STOLD MY HOPPER AND IT WAS JUST A CUTTY.
> *


_I know what you're sayin' . I had my Caddy stolen, and it was gone for 2 months. Found it in a little town called Beaver, Utah. people who took the '58 are not right._


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

damn you're doing something really wrong if you can manage to get two cars of that caliber stolen from you :0


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 25 2009, 12:11 AM~16084600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam whoever stole that deserves a good ass woopin :angry: any news if its been found? or even a chunk of it found???


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 25 2009, 03:23 AM~16085526
> *I know what you're sayin' . I had my Caddy stolen, and it was gone for 2 months. Found it in a little town called Beaver, Utah. people who took the '58 are not right.
> *


Are you serious homie?? Beaver is a little hick town where everyone shares one cow. WOW!!!! That's a trip. I wonder how it got there.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Dec 25 2009, 12:22 PM~16087439
> *Are you serious homie?? Beaver is a little hick town where everyone shares one cow. WOW!!!! That's a trip. I wonder how it got there.
> *


_It was driven to Denver and on the way back the guys got busted. Needless to say the car was used for transportation of, well you know what. I caught hell getting it out of impound._


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 25 2009, 04:37 PM~16089038
> *It was driven to Denver and on the way back the guys got busted. Needless to say the car was used for transportation of, well you know what. I caught hell getting it out of impound.
> *


 was it stripped?


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 25 2009, 04:46 PM~16089098
> *was it stripped?
> *


_Thats what I tripped out on, after the state troopers found the stash the only thing that was needed was a left 1/4 window that was broken out. I also had to do a bunch of cleaning. Other than that I drove it home to Ontario, Ca._


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 25 2009, 06:05 PM~16089187
> *Thats what I tripped out on, after the state troopers found the stash the only thing that was needed was a left 1/4 window that was broken out. I also had to do a bunch of cleaning. Other than that I drove it home to Ontario, Ca.
> *


ANY PICS? :0


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 25 2009, 05:10 PM~16089206
> *ANY PICS? :0
> *


_I'll have to go and dig them out. Mind you this happend in '92._


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

This is what it looks like to date.

_Well I don't mean to hijack this thread ,back to the subject at hand._


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 11 2009, 02:15 AM~15945658
> *AND THE FUCKED UP THING ABOUT THAT, THE INSURANCE COMPANY IS NOT GONNA WANT TO PAY UP SO EASILY SO THEY WILL GO AFTER HIS BANK RECORDS, FINANCIAL STANDINGS, SEE IF HE TRIED TO BUY A HOUSE, GET A LOAN LATELY OR TRIED TO SELL IT, BASICALLY MAKING THIS POOR GUY (THE OWNER) FEEL LIKE A PIECE OF SHIT WHEN HE'S REALLY THE VICTIM! INSURANCE COMPANIES WILL INVESTIGATE HOMEBOY TO MAKE SURE ITS NOT A FRAUD JUST TO COVER THEIR ASS, THEN HOPEFULLY BY THE GRACE OF GOD, THEY FINALLY PAY OUT.
> 
> GOD DAMN INSURANCE COMPANIES CAN BE WORSE THAN THE THIEVES SOMETIMES . :uh:  TOO MANY FAKE INSURANCE CLAIMS FUCKED IT UP FOR THE COMMON GUY.
> *


X2... </span>had my storage unit broke into when i first moved to AZ. 
they stole $15k+... 3/4 my house hold. left the big furnature, 
took kids stuff, wifes cloths. jewelry, tv. games, ect. we was gettin ready to move into a house in less than 3weeks. 
they questioned us like we stole it.
<span style=\'color:blue\'>got a check for 8k.. took 8months to get a check.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 20 2009, 05:58 PM~16039211
> *takes at least 30 days if the cars not recovered in 30 days then they start investigating and doing there thing. Usually better if they find it a few days later stripped or whatever cuz then they know they have to pay you. In this case the car wont be found im sure so it will take a few months and ALOT of investigating they are going to dig into his financials friends and see if he had ever tried to sell it anywhere like the swap meet. Its very intensive and they will press you maybe even make you take a lie detector. If they suspect foul play it can go to court and he will need a lawyer. I know a guy who had to go through it wasn't fun!
> *


X2. I HAD A MITSUBISHI MIGHTY MAX BACK IN 91, HAD ABOUT 16K WORTH OF SHIT ADDED. AND THE INSURANCE COMPANY GAVE ME 3K AND PAID OFF THE TRUCK. I WAS LIKE WTF. I LEARNED QUICKLY, GET YOUR SHIT APPRAISED. THEY CAME AND GOT MINE IN THE PARKING LOT OF TOYZ R US 3 DAYS BEFORE CHRISTMAS IN 92. I FELT LIKE SOMEONE SHOT ME IN THE HEART....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 25 2009, 03:46 AM~16085461
> *ANYBODY HAS PICS OF THE 56?AND I WENT CRAZY WHEN THEY STOLD MY HOPPER AND IT WAS JUST A CUTTY.
> *


isn't it this one??


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 25 2009, 10:56 PM~16091553
> *isn't it this one??
> 
> 
> ...


YUP THATS THE ONE THAT WENT STOLEN, THEN HE HAD THE 58 BUILT


----------



## mister camaro (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Trucha-Marcos_@Dec 10 2009, 05:58 PM~15941450
> *Alright everyone we need everyones help here!A good friend of our car club got his car stolen today!Many of you might know him,his name is Alex Ruiz.He is a member of  Style Car Club,he had a clean 1958 chevy convertible blue in color!If anybody knows or hears anything about it PLEASE call Marcos at (909)240-7012!or E-Mail me at [email protected] Thanks for your help!Pass the word!It was Stolen out of the garage at about 11am in Rancho Cucamonga Ca.!
> 
> 
> ...


Thats fucked up


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i dont know tha cat but..hope he gets his ride back......them joker brothers prolly stole it :biggrin: .....j/k hope it all unfolds for u homie


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Dec 25 2009, 05:27 PM~16089275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

update ?
:dunno:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

UPDATE-----It still hasnt turned up yet but we still have hope!


----------



## ville83regal (Apr 27, 2003)

Sucks :thumbsdown:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Trucha-Marcos_@Jan 4 2010, 04:41 PM~16181959
> *UPDATE-----It still hasnt turned up yet but we still have hope!
> *


*SHIT* :angry:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Trucha-Marcos_@Jan 4 2010, 04:41 PM~16181959
> *UPDATE-----It still hasnt turned up yet but we still have hope!
> *


friend of mine came by couple of days ago - asked him if he heard about this. 

he said no, but he mentioned something about a buddy of his who recovered his car 7 years later. saw it at a show, verified it was his and let the cops handle it.

keep the faith.


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

the new issue of lowrider magazine in the STYLE CC. spread
bad ass car


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

I learned long time ago when somrthing gets stollen dont say shit..the first to talk knows something


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Jan 10 2010, 02:32 AM~16239866
> *I learned long time ago when somrthing gets stollen dont say shit..the first to talk knows something
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

good luck man thats a beautiful car a car like that wont go unnoticed


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

good luck finding your ride,fucked up shit


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

4 Real homie. I feel for your lost. I sure you catching hell from the insurance co. 2 losses Dam!!!!!!!!


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

Damm homie.. Hope you get it back soon.. a very beautiful ride.. i hope the 1's who stole it get both there hands chopped offf.....


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

damn, it's still M.I.A.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Jan 10 2010, 01:01 PM~16244108
> *4 Real homie. I feel for your lost. I sure you catching hell from the insurance co. 2 losses Dam!!!!!!!!
> *


yeah they probably cover it ...then cancel your ass or raise your rates


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

this really sucks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GRITS_N_GRAVY (Nov 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 12 2009, 05:13 PM~15961583
> *yeah these mother fuckers got alot of balls to jack it if they found them i would tell the cop to give me a couple of min's with them and fuck the shit out of them :angry:
> *


FUCKING ****



HOPE THEY FIND THE CAR SOON.....GOOD LUCK TO YOU BRO!


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 12 2009, 05:13 PM~15961583
> *yeah these mother fuckers got alot of balls to jack it if they found them i would tell the cop to give me a couple of min's with them and fuck the shit out of them :angry:
> *


IS THAT YOUR IDEA OF DIRTY REVENGE, YOU BUTT PIRATE


----------



## GRITS_N_GRAVY (Nov 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Jan 13 2010, 11:40 PM~16286208
> *IS THAT YOUR IDEA OF DIRTY REVENGE, YOU BUTT PIRATE
> *


HIS IDEA OF SOME "GET"BACK!


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

:guns: :machinegun:


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

NO WORD?


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIGS_@Dec 10 2009, 08:09 PM~15942349
> *:angry:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  fucking cock suckers!!!!!!! damn dickless pieces of shit !!!!!! sorry to here about that!!! thats fucked up!!!!
> *


ID SAY THIS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEE8mNHxWFU&feature=related


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

I dont even know you and my day is fucked up now. I would lose my mind if I had a 58 and someone stole it. Im still lookin to ***** the mother fucker who stole my 96 lincoln that didnt have shit but a 2 pump setup


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

i guess we would have heard if this had been found?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Jan 14 2010, 01:40 AM~16286208
> *IS THAT YOUR IDEA OF DIRTY REVENGE, YOU BUTT PIRATE
> *


PULP FICTION..........HE WANTS TO GET MEDEVIL


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Feb 3 2010, 01:43 PM~16500565
> *ID SAY THIS
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEE8mNHxWFU&feature=related
> *


 :0


----------



## $een (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRITS_N_GRAVY_@Jan 13 2010, 11:42 PM~16286222
> *HIS IDEA OF SOME "GET"BACK!
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## 81CUTTDOGG (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trucha-Marcos_@Dec 10 2009, 08:58 PM~15941450
> *Alright everyone we need everyones help here!A good friend of our car club got his car stolen today!Many of you might know him,his name is Alex Ruiz.He is a member of  Style Car Club,he had a clean 1958 chevy convertible blue in color!If anybody knows or hears anything about it PLEASE call Marcos at (909)240-7012!or E-Mail me at [email protected] Thanks for your help!Pass the word!It was Stolen out of the garage at about 11am in Rancho Cucamonga Ca.!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that car was bad...


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Feb 25 2010, 07:22 PM~16726560
> *:0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

I hope u find ur car bro.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRITS_N_GRAVY_@Jan 14 2010, 12:42 AM~16286222
> *HIS IDEA OF SOME "GET"BACK!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

Any Word Yet?


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

shitty deals.


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 12 2009, 08:07 PM~15962856
> *what do you do with a car like that when you steal it?
> 
> fuckin idiots!
> *


re-vin or ship


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

owned 2 times


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 12 2009, 06:13 PM~15961583
> *yeah these mother fuckers got alot of balls to jack it if they found them i would tell the cop to give me a couple of min's with them and fuck the shit out of them :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

damnn noting yettttt

i was in craglist just typing 1958 impala and this guy is saling 58 parts i was just thinking about the 58 that was stolen a while back 

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pts/1671793658.html

im not saying he stole the car im just saying i rarly see 58 convertible parts saling in craglist mostly ebay


----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)

:thumbsdown: so sad to see a car like that get stolen :tears:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

i could be wrong but i thought i heard something about this being insurance fraud.like it was never stolen in the first place.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

ANY UPDATES ON THIS CAR?


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

good luck on getting the car back. I dont know what i would do if my ride got stolen.


----------



## Natedawg88 (Dec 19, 2002)

any updates?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 74_Glass_@Apr 5 2010, 05:13 PM~17104347
> *:thumbsdown: so sad to see a car like that get stolen  :tears:
> *


x2


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

THATS FUCKED UP. I HOPE HOMEY GETS HIS RIDE BACK. I THINK THAT 59 IS GONE OR IN PIECES FOR SALE. OR SOME HATER IS ROLLIN THAT BITCH WITH A DIFFERENT PAINT JOB WITH NEW VIN# :yessad:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

would say sorry, but Im sure the insurance check more than made up for the broken heart. :happysad:


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

all needs to shut the fuck up..haters...


----------

